# hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen



## merryandrew (9. Okt. 2008)

ja... hallo erstmal,


seit 3 jahren habe ich meinen 300qm kleinen garten und träume seitdem auch davon, einen naturnahen teich zu haben. ein 60l speisfass wurde schnell in den boden gebuddelt und es wachsen dort __ rohrkolben und __ wasserminze. kleine __ frösche sind auch schon angekommen.

so, nun wollte ich vor dem winter schon einmal eine grube -ca.2,5x2,5m-  ausheben, um dann im kommenden frühjahr starten zu können
 ich dachte daran, teichfolie zu verwenden ....
schön, dass ich dieses nette forum entdeckt habe, aber es lässt mich auch ein bisschen verzweifeln... hier sind ja absolute wasserprofis mit riesenanlagen zugegen, au weia  
und wenn ich mir die tollen fotos anschaue, dann krieg ich ein wenig bauchweh ... "ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich"  
der admin gibt hervorragende basisratschläge ... aber die kapillarsperre schreckt mich ab. ob ich mir nun doch eine teichschale zulegen sollte? 

übrigens danke an alle, die dieses tolle forum mitgestalten  
hanne


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo 

Hanne

und 
:willkommen 

tja  
hättest Du nicht hier reingeschaut wäre es möglicherweise
 bei
Speisfass und Kratermulde geblieben    

tut uns leid !   

schau mal durch und frag dann
 ( Das Fotoalbum ist nett
und die Fachbeiträge gut und wenn man Ein Stichwort hat ist die Suchfunktion nützlich  )

Alle hier kochen auch nur mit Wasser !
ein Bisschen "gewusst wie" und auch mit dem 1% vom Hausbauaufwand    
lassen sich schon "überdurchschnittliche" Teiche bauen  

mfG

schönabend


----------



## guenter (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo Hanne,

alles nicht sooooo schlimm. Habe auch klein angefangen und nun sind

es 20 m³.  Das mit der Kapillarsperre hört sich nur schlimm an, ist es aber 

nicht.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Kolja (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo Hanne,







Nur Mut. Auch hier haben nicht alle große Teiche.  Ich auch nicht. Schau Dich mal in Ruhe hier um.
Was genau erschreckt dich an der Kapillarsperre? Das Wort hört sich schwierig an, aber die Gestaltung ist nicht schwer.


----------



## merryandrew (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*


  und danke für eure lieben WILLKOMMEN s GRUESSE

@kolja
oh... die kapillarsperre... wie sich das schon anhört... sehr technisch
 
wie heisst es doch immer so schön ... "stellen sie die folienränder senkrecht"
 und dann... steht das schwarze ungeheuer in meinem rasen. 
ich mag ja sehr gern steine (sammel sogar ...geschiebesteine der ostsee)...aber ich möchte keine steinwüste oder einen eingekreisten teich mit steinen, ne ne das gefällt mir nicht . kolja, du hast einen sehr schönen stein gewählt, was ist denn das ?
also, zurück zur folie... was mach ich denn damit, wenn ich keine steine verwende?  

lieben gruss, hanne


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo

schön gebaut ist ......
wenn man gar keine Folie sieht !

weder am noch im Teich

es geht ! 


mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


----------



## Kolja (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo Hanne,



			
				merryandrew schrieb:
			
		

> kolja, du hast einen sehr schönen stein gewählt, was ist denn das ?



Gewählt ist gut, die gibt es hier überall. Teilweise sind sie vom Durchbruch einer Wand im Keller, teilweise ausgegraben, teilweise aus dem Steinbruch. Ich kenne nur den Namen Bruchstein.

Also es geht auch ohne Stein bzw. ohne sichtbaren Stein. Und die Folie muss ja auch nicht "ungeheuerlich" aus dem Rasen ragen, die sieht man hinterher nicht mehr. Ich mache heute nachmittag mal Fotos.
Guck doch mal in der Suchfunktion nach Randgestaltung, da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Ideen, viele mit Stein aber bestimmt auch welche ohne.


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo Hanne,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Teichforum!  

Wenn Du einen funktionstüchtigen und tierfreundlichen Teich möchtest, dann bist Du bei uns an der richtigen Adresse.
Statt jetzt loszubuddeln, druck Dir lieber die ersten der von Karsten verlinkten Fachbeiträge aus und lies sie in Ruhe - man muss dafür nicht unbedingt am PC hocken. 

Planung ist das A und O!

Das Buddeln geht dann im Frühjahr um so schneller von der Hand, wenn Du weißt, wie es werden soll. Bereits abgetragenes Erdreich läßt sich nur schlecht wieder verdichten. Dies ist ein Grund, warum die meisten Teiche hier eher wachsen, als schrumpfen. Außerdem sind die großen Teiche bei negative Umwelteinflüße einfach weniger anfällig. 

Zur Kapillarsperre bzw. Teichrandbau haben wir hier wirklich schon sehr viel geschrieben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15888
Suchworte wären außerdem Ufergestaltung, Ufermatte, Saugsperre, etc.
Die Folie sollte nur so befestigt werden, dass sie dauerhaft eine senkrechte Sperre zwischen Erdreich/Rasen und Teich/Sumpfzone bildet. Wie man das dann ausführt, bliebt jedem selbst überlassen.
Je instabiler die Konstruktion, desto eher entstehen im Laufe der Zeit Dochte, die man nur durch Handarbeit wieder beseitigen kann.


----------



## merryandrew (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

wow, wie emsig ihr alle schon gewesen seid

zu den Tiefen des Teichs stelle ich mir die Frage: spricht etwas dagegen, wenn die Tiefen unterschiedlich gestaltet werden?
Ich habe daran gedacht, eine Seite, die sich anbietet, als Steilufer zu gestalten; alle anderen Ufer mit Sumpf- und Feuchtzonen

Lieben Gruß,

Hanne


----------



## Steinadler (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Hallo Hanne,

erst einmal ein herzliches  :Willkommen2 .

Also ich kann mich Annett nur anschliessen. Überstürz jetzt nichts, indem Du schnell ein Loch aushebst. Ich habe damals beim Hausumbau den gleichen Fehler gemacht. Bagger war schon da, also raus mit dem Loch. Nach etwa 2 Jahren, als wieder etwas mehr Geld da war kam dann der Garten mit Teich dran. In der Zwischenzeit ist ein Teil davon eingebrochen/abgerutscht und das Loch war doch nicht so optimal, so dass an einigen Stellen trotzdem wieder ausgehoben, an anderen jedoch mühsam hingeschüttet werden musste. Ich habe es auf jeden Fall bereit voreilig ein Loch ausgehoben zu haben.

Schau erst mal wegen Sonnenschein usw. und mach Dir mal einige Skizzen über die Winterzeit und fang dann erst nächstes Jahr an.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

:willkommen bei den Teich -:crazy ,

mach dir auf jeden Fall in Ruhe einen Plan und zeiche bevor du buddelst.

+ stell dann mal deine Ideen hier rein damit wir dir helfen können

Vorallem mach doch schon jetzt mal ein Bild von deinem garten wo der Teich hin soll.

Plane deinen Teich lieber größer und überleg dir was du mit dem ausgebuddelten machen willst (Wall od. Abtransport)

Meiner ist so 4,5 x 5 m und 1,35 tief

Losbuddeln würd ich an deiner Stelle erst im Frühjahr 09.


Hier mal ein Bild von meinenem Teichbau, zum Thema Kapilarsperre +verschiedene Tiefenzonen. (ich hab sie ringsrum gleichmäßig gemacht)

auf dem letzten Bild sind die Falten noch grob geklegt, die Zieherei war ganz schön zeitaufwendig - aber das sollte man auf jeden Fall genau tun und viel Zeit dafür investieren


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> schön gebaut ist ......
> wenn man gar keine Folie sieht !
> ...



@ Karsten,... schon damals die Ufertarnung toll gelöst.  

mfG. Micha


----------



## merryandrew (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: hilfe, ich will doch nur einen kleinen teich anlegen*

Dankeschön für Eure Antworten .... ach, wär doch nur schon Frühjahr


----------

